# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > سوال: کار با سایت ها

## vahid_d_0101

با سلام 
من چندتا سوال درمورد کارکردن با وب دارم میپرسم شاید کسی بتونه جواب بده
در ضمن سرچ کردم چیزی نبود
خوب کار اولی که میخوام بکنم اینه که یه عکس تو یه سایت هست که هر 10 ثانیه یک بار ابدیت میشه من میخوام این عکس که با پسوند png هست را تو یه قسمت نشون بدم و هر بار کاربر کلیدی را زد اون عکس به روز بشه 
سوال دوم اینه که میخوام یک خط از یه سایت را توی تکست باکس نشون بدم ایا راهی وجود داره 
با تشکر

----------


## l3ai3ak

البته که همه این کارها ممکنه . 
با استفاده از کنترل Microsoft internet control 

برای Add کردن این کنترل کلید های Ctrl + T رو فشار دهید 
شما آدرس رو به این روش لود می کنین :

WebBrowser1.Navigate "www.google.com" 
و به این روش به روز رسانی می کنید .
WebBrowser1.Refresh

----------


## parsajey

> با سلام 
> من چندتا سوال درمورد کارکردن با وب دارم میپرسم شاید کسی بتونه جواب بده
> در ضمن سرچ کردم چیزی نبود
> خوب کار اولی که میخوام بکنم اینه که یه عکس تو یه سایت هست که هر 10 ثانیه یک بار ابدیت میشه من میخوام این عکس که با پسوند png هست را تو یه قسمت نشون بدم و هر بار کاربر کلیدی را زد اون عکس به روز بشه 
> سوال دوم اینه که میخوام یک خط از یه سایت را توی تکست باکس نشون بدم ایا راهی وجود داره 
> با تشکر


سلام 
شما می تونی با کنترل Inet این کار رو به راحتی انجام بدی ( می تونی با INET کد صفحه رو باز کنی بعد می مونه پیدا کردن آدرس عکس مورد نظر و اون نوشته همین . )

اگه مشکلی بود آدرس اون سایت رو که می خوای این کار رو روش انجام بدی رو بده من برات بنویسم و همین جا آپ کنم .

----------


## vahid_d_0101

بچه ها ادرس اون سایت اینه 
http://www.bloomberg.com/index_americas.html
خوب سمت راست چندتا نموداره که با پسوند png هست همون قسمت پایینش هم قیمت طلا و نفت و گاز و ... زده میخوام اونارو تو تکستباکس نشون بدم
در ضمن اون دوتا نمودار هر لحظه که ابدیت میشه اسم ادرس هم عوض میشه اگه بشه اون ادرس هم به دست اورد خیلی خوب میشه
برای مثال این دوتا عکس در 30 ثانیه هست
http://images.bloomberg.com/r06/home...NDU.png?206206
http://images.bloomberg.com/r06/home...NDU.png?441462

----------


## vahid_d_0101

بچه ها یه مشکل دیگه این که من وقتی برای بار اول اون کنترل را add کردم هیچ مشکلی نداشتم اما دیگه وقتی اونو add میکنم این پیغام برام میاد اون dll هم تو سیستم32 هست 

با تشکر

----------


## l3ai3ak

این کد همه مشکل شما رو حل میکنه !

WebBrowser1.Navigate http://images.bloomberg.com/r06/homepage/HP_INDU.png & "?" &  Int((Rnd * Rnd) * 1000)

----------


## vahid_d_0101

الان مشکل من اینه که اون dll را نمیتونم اصلا وارد برنامه بکنم

----------


## l3ai3ak

توی عکس یه آدرس نگاه کن. یک اضافی هست 
شما اون فایل رو کپی کن به آدرس دیگه ای و دوباره براوزش کن

----------


## Dr.Bronx

> بچه ها یه مشکل دیگه این که من وقتی برای بار اول اون کنترل را add کردم هیچ مشکلی نداشتم اما دیگه وقتی اونو add میکنم این پیغام برام میاد اون dll هم تو سیستم32 هست


كنترل رو كپي كن يه جا ديگه و ازش استفاده كن

----------


## vahid_d_0101

اون فایل dll هست نمیشه به همون صورتی که ocx اضافه میکنیم اضافه کنیم من از توی قسمت references هم اونو add کردم ولی بازم کارنکرد

----------


## vahid_d_0101

بچه ها من تو این چند وقت چندتا سوال پرسیدم که تاحالا هیچ کدومش به جواب نرسیده چرا اینجا این جوری شده

----------


## r0ot$harp

*




 نوشته شده توسط vahid_d_0101


بچه ها من تو این چند وقت چندتا سوال پرسیدم که تاحالا هیچ کدومش به جواب نرسیده چرا اینجا این جوری شده


دوست عزیز چون به نظر من شما منتظر این هستید که یه سری کار ها که در 100 سال یه نفر انجامش می ده رو همه انجام بدن . 

در ضمن شما اصلا دوست ندارید جستجو کنید . تو تاپیک های من یه تاپیک مربوط به کار با Winsock هست . 

اون و بخون می فهمی قضیه چیه!!!




باتشکر احسان 
*

----------


## vahid_d_0101

اقا احسان از شما بعیده نام تاپیکتونو بگید تا یه سری بهش بزنم در ضمن من هرچی در این موضوع سرچ کردم چیزی پیدا نکردم هر کلمه ای که به ذهنتون برسه

----------


## parsajey

> اقا احسان از شما بعیده نام تاپیکتونو بگید تا یه سری بهش بزنم در ضمن من هرچی در این موضوع سرچ کردم چیزی پیدا نکردم هر کلمه ای که به ذهنتون برسه


سلام آقا وحید ( فکر کنم مشکل از مشغله زیاد باشه ) مثل من از صبح سره کار هستم تا بعد ار ظهر 

خوب درارتباط با سوالتون هم همین طور که قبلا گفته بودم میشه با INET این کارو کرد  ( نیازی هم به WINSOCK ) نیست .

من براتون تا یه جاییش رو نوشتم اگه صبر کنبد من براتون تا شب میزارم ( Sorry about my late )

----------


## r0ot$harp

*




 نوشته شده توسط vahid_d_0101


اقا احسان از شما بعیده نام تاپیکتونو بگید تا یه سری بهش بزنم در ضمن من هرچی در این موضوع سرچ کردم چیزی پیدا نکردم هر کلمه ای که به ذهنتون برسه


دوست عزی فکر کنم باید یه تاپیک ایجاد کنیم برای یاد دادن جستجو .


https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=124416





باتشکر احسان 
*

----------


## vahid_d_0101

اقا احسان ( فرستادن مقادیری به سایت را من از کجا باید میفهمیدم)
من سرچ کردم کاربا سایت ها ، گرفتن Text از یه سایت ، لود کردن یه سایت تو برنامه ، و ... 
ولی نمیدونستم باید مقادیری را به سایت بفرستیم تا از اون سایت یه text بگیریم

----------


## r0ot$harp

*




 نوشته شده توسط vahid_d_0101


اقا احسان ( فرستادن مقادیری به سایت را من از کجا باید میفهمیدم)
من سرچ کردم کاربا سایت ها ، گرفتن Text از یه سایت ، لود کردن یه سایت تو برنامه ، و ... 
ولی نمیدونستم باید مقادیری را به سایت بفرستیم تا از اون سایت یه text بگیریم


دوست عزیز وقتی کسی می گه تو پست هاش دنبال مطلبی بگردی رو اسمش کلیک کن تا پروفایلش باز بشه و از اونجا دیدن تاپیک یا تمام پست ها را انتخاب کنید . 





باتشکر احسان
*

----------


## vahid_d_0101

قبل این که تاپیک را بزنم از کجا بدونم چه کسی این تاپیک را زده بابا یه کم فکر کن اقا احسان من باید قیل ایجائ تاپیک رو تک تک کاربرها کلیک کنم بببینم چه کسی این تاپیک را ایجاد کرده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## r0ot$harp

*




 نوشته شده توسط vahid_d_0101


قبل این که تاپیک را بزنم از کجا بدونم چه کسی این تاپیک را زده بابا یه کم فکر کن اقا احسان من باید قیل ایجائ تاپیک رو تک تک کاربرها کلیک کنم بببینم چه کسی این تاپیک را ایجاد کرده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟






در ضمن شما اصلا دوست ندارید جستجو کنید . تو تاپیک های من یه تاپیک مربوط به کار با Winsock هست . 




این خط مربوط به پست شماره 12 هست . من گفتم تو پست های من نه کاربرهای دیگه . 




باتشکر احسان
*

----------


## vahid_d_0101

بابا شما گفتيد اصلا دوست نداريد سرچ كنيد ولي من سرچ كرده بودم در ضمن يه مقدار به جمله خودتون فكر كنيد ببينيد چه طوري گفتيد اين طرز گفتن شما منظورتون اين بوده كه من همين چوري اين تاپيك را زدم و سرچ نكردم من فكر ميكنم ..............

----------


## r0ot$harp

*




 نوشته شده توسط vahid_d_0101


بابا شما گفتيد اصلا دوست نداريد سرچ كنيد ولي من سرچ كرده بودم در ضمن يه مقدار به جمله خودتون فكر كنيد ببينيد چه طوري گفتيد اين طرز گفتن شما منظورتون اين بوده كه من همين چوري اين تاپيك را زدم و سرچ نكردم من فكر ميكنم ..............


دوست عزیز اگر بد صحبت کردم . جسارت کردم من از شما عذر می خوام . 

***
*




باتشکر احسان
*

----------


## Jassad

با عرض پوزش از اینکه دوباره این تاپیک را بالا آوردم.
ولی من هنوزم نفهمیدم چطوری یک فایل تکست را که مثلا در آدرس http://www.mysite.com/file.txt قراردارد را بر روی یک تکست باکس  نمایش بدهم.
تقریبا همه جای سایت را هم سرچ کردم و طبق فرمایش آقا احسان نیز تمام پاسخهای ایشان را نیز خواندم ولی به نتیجه ای نرسیدم.
اگر امکان دارد با مثال برایم توضیح دهید.

ارادتمند

----------


## r0ot$harp

*




 نوشته شده توسط Jassad


با عرض پوزش از اینکه دوباره این تاپیک را بالا آوردم.
ولی من هنوزم نفهمیدم چطوری یک فایل تکست را که مثلا در آدرس http://www.mysite.com/file.txt قراردارد را بر روی یک تکست باکس  نمایش بدهم.
تقریبا همه جای سایت را هم سرچ کردم و طبق فرمایش آقا احسان نیز تمام پاسخهای ایشان را نیز خواندم ولی به نتیجه ای نرسیدم.
اگر امکان دارد با مثال برایم توضیح دهید.

ارادتمند


دوستان ببینید بزارین بگم چرا من همش می گم Winsock . 

Winsock کنترلی هست برای کار روی پروتکل شبکه یا Tcp . کنترل های زیادی برای خوندن مقادیر از سایت ها هستن و تنها مشکل همه ی اونا اینه که وقتی اطلاعات رو می فرستین تا زمان دریافت اون ها کنترل اجرای برنامه رو به قسمت های دیگه نمی ده و تا زمان رسیدن اطلاعات برنامه قفل می شه . ولی Winsock اینگونه نیست و Event به نام DataArrival داره که وقتی اطلاعات می رسن این Event صدا زده می شه . 

تنها مشکل Winsock اینه که روی Ssl یا Https نمی تونه کار کنه . 


برای گرفتن مقادیر شما باید به وسیله ی Winsock به آدرس : mysite.com با پورت 80 وصل بشین و وقتی که اتصال برقرار شد Header زیر رو بفرستین . 

 Get file.txt

در مورد Header ها قبلا کامل توضیح داده ام . 



باتشکر احسان
*

----------


## Jassad

آقای احسان
ممنون از جوابتون ولی من هرچی گشتم، نتونستم کنترل Winsock را توی ویژوال بیسیک پیداکنم.
گمونم من این کنترل را ندارم!
چه کنم؟! :متعجب: 


ببخشید ولی حلش کردم.
رفتم کامپوننت را دانلود و رجیسترش کردم و حل شد. فقط سوالی که باقی میمونه اینه که توی کلاینت ها هم باید این کامپوننت را رجیستر کنم یا اینکه بصورت دیفالت هستش؟
میخواهم جوری باشه که کلاینتها احتیاج به نصب یا رجیستر کردن چیزی نداشته باشند!

----------

